# Half Marathon



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I did the half marathon today and I just wanted to let everyone know how fun it was and how great it feels to do something that isn't the easiest thing in the world. I would encourage everyone if you have ever thought about doing one, just go for it, anyone can do it, no matter how out of shape they are. It is just a matter of training.

Anyone else do it today as well?

Curtis


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I am really sore and have a lot of blisters on my feet, oh well, I will be back to normal in a couple of days!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Curtis. 

I didn't do Vancouver today but have done it 5 times and it is a beautiful course, not so much when you are running over Burrard street bridge for the third time .

Watch out for how sore you are tomorrow and the day after and as a word of warning, its like fish tanks, you never stop at one


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations. I agree, it's just a matter of training and it's such a great feeling to prove to yourself that you can do it. 

The half marathon is a great distance because you do need training, it is a real achievement, but it's not as gruesome as the full. I went nuts a few years ago and decided I had to run marathons. I'm not a natural runner and I have to say that it was too much for me. I did it, I ran 3, but it was really hard. And the time commitment was crazy. When I train for a half I feel good and healthy. When I trained for a full. I always felt tired. Not to mention injuries. I've been a half-marathon man since. Mind you, writing this makes me feel like doing a full again!


----------

